

Ask HN: Are you attending nReduce? Yes or no and why - devgutt


======
debacle
No. I'm not really an early adopter, and I'm sure we'll see plenty of news
about nReduce (what silly capitalization!) on HN in the coming months.

Unlike Y Combinator, which is a value add in many ways, nReduce seems like it
would be a distraction.

